# Operatic and classical music



## Voicemacabre (Jan 2, 2015)

This is from Dvorak's Rusalka.

 This aria comes about because our little water sprite Rusalka has a bit of a thing for a human prince who she has spotted doing a bit of 'huntin and a fishin' by their lake. She tells her old man, the Water Goblin, that she has fallen in love with this bloke and she wants to become human to sort of get to know him in an earthly or should that be earthy way?.

 Well, the old chap ain't all that happy and tries to dissuade her but sends her to see this old witch for help in her quest. Being a bit stuck for words Rusalka sings 'Song to the moon'- which better outlines her request - to the old crone.

 The witch, Jezibaba, lets Rusalka know that if she becomes human and is betrayed by the prince, both she and the prince will be damned forever and perhaps worse Rusalka will lose the power of speech when human, a disaster for the female of the species don't you think?. Anyway, the young one agrees to the terms and drinks a prepared potion.

 The prince, out hunting finds Rusalka, they have a bit of a smooch and he does a runner with her as her father and sisters wring their hands in anguish.
 The enchanting Anna Netrebko is Rusalka. 

 Song to the Moon


----------



## Voicemacabre (Jan 3, 2015)

It is perhaps a bit strange to be serious about a piece of quality music when looking at a bloke with a duck perched on his head but nevertheless it is still worthy of a listen.

This version features our own (UK) baritone, Simon Keenlyside alongside the most delightful German soprano, Dorothea Roschmann.

We have Papageno & Pamina engaged in this very charming duet which centres on their reflection of the elation and duty of marital love from, Mozart's The Magic Flute 


 Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice! Thank you.


----------



## Voicemacabre (Jan 3, 2015)

Back in September I treated myself to a new album by the superb mezzo soprano, Elina Garanca.

The new album is called: Meditation.

This particular track is sublime and if there is nothing else left in this life I have had a brief aural glimpse of heaven. Not only does Elina do it justice but the Latvian Radio Choir give it that unmistakable ethereal quality and, Karel Mark Chichon (Mr Garanca) also does it credit.

The track? oh yes, this is Gregorio Allegri's,

Miserere Mei, Deus


----------



## kcvet (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Voicemacabre (Jan 19, 2015)

Try again and a rather different take on Verdi's Rigoletto for a rather snowy Monday. Here we have young Gilda singing of her new love before going to bed.

The rather good, Patricia Petibon is Gilda.

Sweet name, you who made my heart
 throb for the first time,
 you must always remind me
 the pleasures of love!
 My desire will fly to you
 on the wings of thought
 and my last breath
 will be yours, my beloved.


 Caro nome


----------

